# !ACHTUNG! Warnung für Biker in den Harburger Bergen !ACHTUNG!



## BolbyM (20. September 2009)

Hi! Ich war heute mal wieder in den Harbuerger Bergen unterwegs, genauer gesagt auf dem alten Truppenübungsplatz. Dabei bin ich Opfer eines Geisteskranken geworden. Bei Koordinaten N 53°27'06.0'' und E 009°49'03,8'' (das ist bei dieser Betonplatte) hat jemand mitten in den Weg ein Nagelbrett im Sand vergraben und zwar so, dass man es bei der Abfahrt nicht sieht. Kurz danach geht es extrem steil bergab und wenn ich nicht so schnell abgestiegen wäre, hätte es mich 100%ig zerlegt. Aus meinem Nobby Nic war die Luft innerhalb von Sekunden raus.
Bilder hat ein Kumpel mit der Handycam gemacht, eins habe ich schon hier:





Also, Biker, seid vorsichtig und achtet auf solche Fallen, da ist irgendein total kranker Spacken unterwegs. Wer ihn findet, der ruft mich bitte an, ich möchte mich gerne persönlich bei ihm für meinen kaputten Nobby Nic bedanken - ganz herzlich!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. September 2009)

MoinMoin

Alter Schwede

Eigentlich ganz einfache Sache:

Zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle,das Dingens vorlegen und Anzeige erstatten(da ihr ja zu zweit wart oder mehr)gg.unbekannt damit die wenigstens Wissen was da ab geht.....

Bei solchen Typen werd ich ganz schnell dünnhäutig,den sollte man mal erwischen,am besten mitn paar mehr.....das hat mit Spaß nix mehr zu tun,das ist Lebensgefährlich,das sollte man ihm dann entsprechend klar machen(Wie auch immer....)!!!
Ich schreib lieber nicht mehr weiter,sonst werd ich noch unsachlich,ich reg mich schon wieder auf....
Hier im Sachsenwald und am Geesthang hab ich sowas eigentlich noch nie erlebt.

Also Leute gebt lieber acht,hoffentlich geht das nicht irgendwann mal ins Auge!!!
Danke dir für die Warnung!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranzJosStrauf (20. September 2009)

Vielleicht möchte der Übertäter auch ein paar Schläuche verkaufen?


----------



## Kono (21. September 2009)

SHIVER schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich ganz einfache Sache:
> 
> Zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle,das Dingens vorlegen und Anzeige erstatten(da ihr ja zu zweit wart oder mehr)gg.unbekannt damit die wenigstens Wissen was da ab geht.....
> ...


In der Tat sollte man die Polizei von solchen Umtrieben wenigstens informieren.
@BolbyM: Die Polizeidienststelle in Neugraben (PK 47, Neugrabener Markt 3, 21149, 040-42865 4710) ist dafür zuständig und Du wirst sicherlich auf ein offenes Ohr treffen. In dem von Dir genannten Bereich des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes kam es in der Vergangenheit schon zu Verletzungen durch Drahtfallen.


----------



## BolbyM (21. September 2009)

Ah, okay, der Freund, mit dem ich da gefahren bin, der wohnt da in der Ecke. Wir haben von einer Anzeige abgesehen, da diese eben gegen Unbekannt ist - erwartete Aufklärungswahrscheinlichkeit eher unter 1%. An dem Brett und an den Nägeln wird man sicher auch nichts finden. Aber gut, vllt. machen wir das noch - wenn ich mal in der Ecke bin.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. September 2009)

Leute zeigt solche Dinge an, damit sie erfasst sind. Das man den Übeltäter erwischt ist klar unwahrscheinlich, jedoch sollte die Polizei wissen, dass dort Menschen versuchen andere zu verletzen. Die Polizei wird zumindest in der Gegend mehr aufpassen wenn sie Streife fahren.


----------



## kroiterfee (21. September 2009)

so siehts aus. und wenn einer erwischt wird dann weiss die polizei auch das er womöglich noch mehr auf de kerbholz hat. daher: anzeigen!


----------



## BolbyM (21. September 2009)

Wir haben uns auch überlegt, dass Leute, die solche Fallen bauen evtl. auch Drähte über Wege spannen... Dumme WiXX3r.


----------



## stefan64 (21. September 2009)

Hi,
wir hatten im Deister dieses Jahr einen ganz ähnlichen Fall.
Wir haben dies zur Anzeige gebracht und es gab im Sommerloch einen kleinen Pressewirbel.
Ich denke, dadurch hat der Täter gesehen, daß er was Illegales macht und die gemeine Öffentlichkeit nicht auf seiner Seite hat.
Sowas muß man den Spießern erst mal vor Augen führen.
Die denken nämlich, daß sie der Menschheit mit solchen Attentaten einen Gefallen tun und fühlen sich natürlich im Recht.

Auch wenn das ********* bei uns nicht geschnappt wurde hats doch was genutzt.
Nagelbretter hat es seitdem bisher nicht wieder gegeben.

Stefan


----------



## peterbe (21. September 2009)

GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist es so, dass das ehemalige TruppenÃ¼bungsgelÃ¤nde seit dem Abzug der Bundeswehr als Erweiterung der Fischbecker Heide zum Naturschutzgebiet umdeklariert ist. Vielerlei Interessengruppen von Naturliebhabern bis zu Golfplatzinvestoren reissen sich um die Nutzung des GelÃ¤ndes. Die Lobby der Rotsocken und der Reiter sind besonders stark, die der Investoren nachhaltig mÃ¤chtig und die der Biker sehr, sehr schwach. Da meinen wohl einige Nagelbrett-Idioten lebensgeÃ¤hrliche Bremsen auf den Trails kÃ¶nnten uns aus dem Wald vertreiben - niemals. 

Es gibt einige MTBler, die an Planungen beteiligt sind, ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken (Dirt, Enduro, CC) einzurichten, was man davon halten mag, sei mal dahingestellt. Wir bewegen uns auf jeden Fall zur Zeit lediglich in einer wohlwollenden Duldung als Biker, die sich jenseits der ausgewiesenen Forstwege bewegen. 

Idioten, die mit Nagelbrettern argumentieren, gehÃ¶ren auf jeden Fall nicht in die Heide und wenn ihr als Betroffene das anzeigt, wird niemand mehr als klammheimlich mit den Nagelbrett-Idioten sympatisieren kÃ¶nnen. 

Um jetzt hier auch unsere Position zu stÃ¤rken und den Lobbyismus der Rad-Feinde zu schwÃ¤chen, ist es in jedem Falle sinnvoll, das Nagelbrett sowohl bei der Polizei, als auch beim FÃ¶rster zu melden (Wenn ihr wollt, kÃ¶nnen wir euren Kontakt weiterleiten an die Bike-AG, die sich mit dem FÃ¶rster trifft) 

Bedenkt aber bei Touren rund um die Heide, dass nur im freundlichen Dialog mit den anderen Nutzern (vom FÃ¶rster bis zum Segler, die Wanderer und Naturbeobachter eingeschlossen) und im verantwortlichen Umgang mit der Natur wir perspektivisch eine Chance behalten, weiterhin die Trails - geduldet oder legal â nutzen zu kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## BolbyM (21. September 2009)

Mit einer PN können wir gerne die Kontaktdaten austauschen und Du kannst die Sachen dann an den Förster weiterleiten. Da habe ich nichts gegen. 
Wir sind auch eher Biker, die - wohl auch dank des Alters - sehr gut mit Fussgängern (ich wandere auch sehr gerne), Reitern (meine Freundin reitet auch) und Segler (ich habe selber einen Segelflugschein) zurecht kommen. Das Grüßen aller Wanderer und ein nettes "Danke" wenn der Hund zur Seite genommen wurde gehört bei uns zum Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (22. September 2009)

Das dürfte dann recht genau hier sein.

Kommt wohl auch nicht das erste Mal vor


----------



## BolbyM (23. September 2009)

Kann den Ort auf der Karte leider nicht identifizieren, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass das wohl öfter mal vorkommt. Da scheint es also einen MTB-Hasser zu geben


----------



## Jacque de Molay (23. September 2009)

Ganz in der Nähe ist eine kleine Downhill-Strecke, bei der regelmäßig Bäume quer gelegt werden. Auch auf normalen Wegen wird in der Fischbeker Heide sehr viel getan und Bikern das Leben so schwer wie möglich zu machen.


----------



## Sanz (23. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht so wirklich, daß sich diese Aktion gegen Mountainbiker richtet. So groß/heftig sind die Berührungspunkte zu weiteren Nutzern des Waldes nicht. Gerade in der beschriebenen Gegend vermute ich eher, daß man den Motocrossern an die Reifen will. Trotzdem natürlich verwerflich.
Das die Motocrosser sich in dem Areal so frei bewegen können, zeigt das Interesse bzw. die Möglichkeiten der Polizei.   

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Superflyer (24. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte auch nochmal was dazu schreiben. 
Vor ca. 2 Jahren habe ich in der "Mopo" gelesen, das ein Verrückter an ähnlicher Stelle (Truppenübungsplatz) Natodrath gespannt hat. 
Allerdings war der Drath nicht auf Vorderradhöhe, sondern auf Brust bzw. Kopfhöhe gespannt. 
Dort ist ein Motorradfahrer rein gefahren und zum Glück ist nix passiert. Aber was hätte passieren können? 
Leider ist auch nix raus gekommen.
Wenn der Typ erwischt werden würde hätte der eine Anzeige wegen schweren Eingriffes in den Straßenverkehr und dazu noch eine Anzeige wegen schwere Körperverletztung erhalten. Was den bestimmt in den Knast dringt.  

Ich bin auch der Meinung, Leute bitte geht zu Polizei und zeigt das an und haltet nach solchen Idioten die Augen auf. Wer ein Nagelbrett anfertigt dem ist genau bewusst was er tut und nimmt schwere Verletzungen in Kauf. Solch eine Person muss bestraft werden, bzw. es darf nicht sein, das solch ein Mensch andere Leben in Gefahr bringt.  
Es kann auch nicht sein, das einer Selbstjustiz übt. 

Wir Mountainbiker sind so eine so große und starke Gruppe und haben was zusagen. 

MFG
Der Superflyer


----------



## Jacque de Molay (24. September 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht so wirklich, daß sich diese Aktion gegen Mountainbiker richtet. So groß/heftig sind die Berührungspunkte zu weiteren Nutzern des Waldes nicht. Gerade in der beschriebenen Gegend vermute ich eher, daß man den Motocrossern an die Reifen will. Trotzdem natürlich verwerflich.
> Das die Motocrosser sich in dem Areal so frei bewegen können, zeigt das Interesse bzw. die Möglichkeiten der Polizei.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Welche Aktion meinst du jetzt? Den Truppenübungsplatz kann ich nicht beurteilen, da bin ich seltener unterwegs, aber alles, was sich in der Fischbeker Heide abspielt, richtet sich meiner Meinung nach schon gegen die Mountainbiker, denn Motocrosser habe ich da noch nie gesehen und ich bin wirklich oft da, nicht nur mit dem Bike auch oft zu Fuß. Dann allerdigns sind alle mtbler, denen ich dort begegne, außerordentlich freundlich und sehr überrascht, wenn ein Fußgänger ausreichend Platz macht. Kommt offenbar nicht so oft vor, insofern glaube ich schon, dass das Miteinander nicht immer ganz einfach ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superflyer (24. September 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung: 
Egal ob es sich Mountianbiker oder Motocrosser oder oder oder richtet. Es darf einfach nicht sein, das eine Person einen schweren Schaden einer anderen Person in kauf nimmt nur um Selbstjustiz zu üben. 
Und im welchen Verhältnis steht diese Tat gegen das Fahren im Wald. 
In Keinem.  

Gruß der Superflyer.


----------



## Jacque de Molay (24. September 2009)

So war das auch nicht gemeint, dass ich es Crossern vielleicht gönnen würde!


----------



## Kono (24. September 2009)

Jacque de Molay schrieb:


> ... denn Motocrosser habe ich da noch nie gesehen und ich bin wirklich oft da...


Dann guck mal nach unten und schau dir die Spuren an. Leider sieht man in der Heide immer wieder frische Spuren von Quads und Motocrossern. Zugegeben, es ist weniger geworden. Aber noch letztes Jahr sind wir auf einem Nightride beim Segelflugplatz aktiv "angesprochen" worden (siehe dieses Posting vom letzten Jahr). Machte auf mich den Eindruck (zumindest letztes Jahr), dass da schon hin geguckt wird wer da durch die Heide fährt.


----------



## Sanz (24. September 2009)

Jacque de Molay schrieb:


> Welche Aktion meinst du jetzt? Den Truppenübungsplatz kann ich nicht beurteilen, da bin ich seltener unterwegs, aber alles, was sich in der Fischbeker Heide abspielt, richtet sich meiner Meinung nach schon gegen die Mountainbiker, denn Motocrosser habe ich da noch nie gesehen und ich bin wirklich oft da, nicht nur mit dem Bike auch oft zu Fuß. Dann allerdigns sind alle mtbler, denen ich dort begegne, außerordentlich freundlich und sehr überrascht, wenn ein Fußgänger ausreichend Platz macht. Kommt offenbar nicht so oft vor, insofern glaube ich schon, dass das Miteinander nicht immer ganz einfach ist.



Wie Kono schon schreibt, sind den Spuren nach zu urteilen einige Motocrosser unterwegs. Das kommt uns eigentlich zu Gute da die Jungs hervorragende Trailpflüge sind. Mittlerweile gibt es dort diverse neue MC Trails die aber noch gerade berghoch ein wenig MTB tauglich gemacht werden müssen.
Gruß
Andre


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2009)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Wir haben von einer Anzeige abgesehen, da diese eben gegen Unbekannt ist - erwartete Aufklärungswahrscheinlichkeit eher unter 1%. An dem Brett und an den Nägeln wird man sicher auch nichts finden. Aber gut, vllt. machen wir das noch - wenn ich mal in der Ecke bin.


 



BolbyM schrieb:


> ... aber jetzt weiß ich, dass das wohl öfter mal vorkommt. Da scheint es also einen MTB-Hasser zu geben


 
Ich hoffe, dass diese Einsicht dich btw. deine Freunde dazu bewegen wird, doch noch Strafanzeige zu stellen. Wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt ist es "leider" zu spät.


----------



## BolbyM (28. September 2009)

Kurzer Hinweis noch: auf dem Trail fahren ziemlich sicher keine Motocrosser, sondern ausschließlich MTBler. Dort ist der Boden fast noch als jungfräulich zu bezeichnen und das wäre nicht der Fall, wenn da Motocrosser fahren. Von denen hat man auch keinerlei Spuren gesehen (habe ich auf dem Weg sogar noch nie), aber den Wegen dort im Umfeld aber schon. 
Meiner Meinung nach richtete sich diese Aktion ganz gezielt gegen MTBler. Kann natürlich sein, dass der geistig minderbemittelte Knilch sein Unwesen auch auf Motocrossstrecken treibt, aber die hat er dann auf dem Weg nicht getroffen...


----------



## Jacque de Molay (28. September 2009)

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn:

*1. In der Gegend höllisch aufpassen!

2. Solche Sachen bitte zur Anzeige bringen!*


----------



## RidingWebster (28. September 2009)

sofort anzeigen sowas!!!
falls der doch mal erwischt wird, zufällig mit so einem brett, ist es toll wenn die polizei schon so eins hat, dann kriegt er gleich wegen 2 sachen eins auf deckel.


----------



## crasher-mike (28. September 2009)

Stan war's : http://www.revolutionsports.eu/de/notubes/notubes.htm


----------



## Superflyer (29. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich fahre seit Ende der 80ziger in den harburger Bergen. Oft lagen, gerade um den Rothstein ne Menge Äste, Baumstämme aber auch Nagelbretter im Weg. Teilweise so, das man nur mit viel geschick sie umfahren hat. Zum Glück, dachte ich, war das vorbei und niemand ist was passiert. 
Jetzt kommt wohl alles wieder. Ich glaube, das sich die neusten Bretter eher weniger gegen MCler richten, die wohl auf dem ehe. Truppengelände auch fahren. Sondern gegen uns MTBler. Deshalb finde ich es so wichtig, das  Menschen die sowas tun angezeigt, aber auch dafür bestraft werden,
Ich werde es aufjedenfall tun, wenn ich jemand dabei sehe. 
Ach bei meinen Touren auf dem Truppengelände habe ich oft einen T3 Bulli in getrant fahren sehen. Der Fahrer wirkte auf jedenfall nimmer sehr argressiv gegenüber uns Mtbler. Bitte haltet alle die Augen auf, vielleicht fällt euch auch was auf.

Der Superflyer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (29. September 2009)

Superflyer schrieb:


> Ach bei meinen Touren auf dem Truppengelände habe ich oft einen T3 Bulli in getrant fahren sehen. Der Fahrer wirkte auf jedenfall nimmer sehr argressiv gegenüber uns Mtbler.


Den sehe ich da auch regelmäßig. Auf mich machte der eher den Eindruck, als wenn der zum Hasch rauchen ins Grüne fahren will.


----------



## Superflyer (29. September 2009)

kann ja gut sein, allerdings, darf der da auch nicht mit seinem Auto auf dem Gelände fahren.
Gruß


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade den Nagelbrett Bericht gelesen. Diesbezüglich wurde ja schon alles gesagt, deshalb nur noch etwas zum Thema Moto-Crosser (Denen wahrscheinlich der "Angriff" galt):
Als MTB-ler bin ich den Crossern für die neuen Trails sogar dankbar. Ich bin ca. dreimal in der Woche hier Unterwegs, doch gesehen habe ich bisher nur einmal eine Gruppe, ansonsten vielleicht mal einen gehört, das war's. 
Ohne die Crosser wäre das Ex-Militägebiet für den CCler nicht so interessant, also freut euch doch über die "neu angelegten" Trails und gönnt den Motocrossern doch ihren Spaß. Eigentlich sollte man denken, dass das Waldgebiet noch groß genug für alle ist (Außer, wenn man es auf Google Earth betrachtet... Deutschland, wo sind deine Wälder?)
Und wegen der Tiere: Den Motorenlärm gab es sicher schon zu Kaserenenzeiten und wenn mal in das "Naturschutzgebiet" schaut und die beschaulichen Waldarbeiten betrachtet, dann braucht man wahrscheinlich nicht einmal mehr ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, wenn man mal mitten durch den Wald ballert, um das neue Quad, oder was auch immer, auszuprobieren...


----------



## Superflyer (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich muss dieses Thema leider nochmal aufgreifen und berichten, das ich am letzten Wochenende auf einem Trail auf dem ehe. Panzerglände in Fischbek wieder ein Nagelbrett gefunden habe. 

Es lag dieses Mal in der Nähe der Bunker, auf einem schnellen "Bergab"-Stück. 
Zum Glück habe ich es gesehen und bin nicht rein gefahren. 
Natürlich habe ich es mit genommen und werde damit zur Polizei gehen. 
Das Brett war ca. 50 cm Lang und hatte mind. 40 Nägel und Stifte.  

Hat jemand evt. Beobachtungen gemacht und gesehen, wer sowas gemacht hat? 
Ich finde es so unglaublich schlimm. Was da hätte passieren können. 
Egal ob Tier, Biker oder Wanderer da rein läuft. 

Welche Leute können überhaupt interesse daran haben, das im Wald sowas liegt. 

Erstmal. 

Der Superfyler


----------

